# Accurip not printing CMYK seperations correctly



## mcneildesign (Jul 3, 2015)

I am printing directly from Illustrator for a CMYK process printing job which I do all the time, but for this one order my Cyan film is just printing out solid. No dots. The blue in the design is not 100% cyan its kind of navy and I cant seem to figure out why for this one image it wont give me proper CMYK seperations.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

check the value of that navy colour, it maybe 100%cyan+ ?%magenta


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

Can you upload the file (zipped) in here so I can take a look at it?


----------

